# California Squid Fishing Video



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Man, this looks like fun! Video has
some adds in the middle which I actually
really enjoyed also. All you tackle ho's
should get a kick out of some of the
equipment in this video also.

http://www.976-tuna.com/catchit/catchit/4/4_Ultra_Squid_player.swf


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice Video Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Capt Attitude said:


> Nice Video Thanks !!!!!


No problem. Them West Coast boys
sure have some nice outfits for squid
fishing.


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Tell ya what I can eat some Calamari but thats just a little to big for me


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Capt Attitude said:


> Tell ya what I can eat some Calamari but thats just a little to big for me


They probably treat it like mackeral fishing.
Eat some fresh and freeze the rest for
bait. I think everything eats squid.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

the guy hurling is a nice touch :--| 

Looks like a battle.....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Big Worm said:


> the guy hurling is a nice touch :--|
> 
> Looks like a battle.....


I enjoyed the workout little man in the
blue hoodie was getting at the rail.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah it looks like if there was a real big one, it might take awhile to get it in. SLOW AND STEADY.....


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

wow thats wild. i thought that the kid in the blue hoodie was going overboard after his dad hooked up and handed him the rod.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i no they sell squid jigs at cabelas but can u do it for smaller squid on the east coast?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

bmcox86 said:


> i no they sell squid jigs at cabelas but can u do it for smaller squid on the east coast?


Some of the North East guys do squid 
charters every spring. they catch the
smaller ones that we are used to seeing.
They swear that fresh squid (raw and 
cooked) is unbeatable as far as table fare.


----------

